# Un po' di domande...

## domx

Ciao ragazzi, come va? È un po' che non ci si sente...

ho un notebook acer extensa 5220 e stavo pensando di metterci gentoo per una serie di ragioni. Vorrei chiedervi:

- posso mettere gnome 2? Se sì, per quanto tempo ancora ci sarà gnome2 nei repo?

- Quanto ci vuole a compilare il sistema+ gnome, considerando che ho un core 2duo T7500 da 2,2Gh (ho sostituito il celeron dell'extensa)?

-È molto difficile su questo pc? Perché le altre volte col fisso non ci sono mai riuscito...

-Una volta installato, c'è da perderci tempo? Perché ho iniziato l'università e davvero non ho troppo tempo da perdere...

vi saluto e vi ringrazio in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## Massimog

io ho appena installato su un Acer 5920G processore T7300 ho fatto l'installazione da Ubuntu che ho insieme a windows nello stesso portatile

mi ha insttallato gnome2 e se non perdi tropo tempo con i file di configurazione ti ci vuole una notte buona.io ho usato genkernel e per i driver nouveu ho dovuto usare 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 dopo l'installazione di Xserver per abilitare i driver nouveou (l'lho impostati come modulo) e dopo l'ho inserito nel mio caso in 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-3.0.6
```

----------

## Onip

 *domx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - posso mettere gnome 2? Se sì, per quanto tempo ancora ci sarà gnome2 nei repo?
> 
> 

 

In portage il 3 è presente e (credo) anche all'ultima versione. Ma è ancora hardmasked: secondo me il 2 sarà l'unica opzione "safe" ancora per un po' e, comunque, rimarrà probabilmente una versione del 2 disponibile fino a che qualcuno lo manterrà. Considera che puoi sempre procedere a dei mask personalizzati per tenerti la versione che vuoi.

 *domx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Una volta installato, c'è da perderci tempo? Perché ho iniziato l'università e davvero non ho troppo tempo da perdere...
> 
> 

 

Una volta che installi e configuri tutto come ti piace nessuno ti obbliga ad aggiornare, ricompilare e via discorrendo. Sono tutte operazioni che puoi tranquillamente fare con calma in seguito (per la maggiorparte)

----------

## domx

Grazie ad entrambi per l'attenzione  :Wink: , credo che inizierò a compilare gentoo appena avrò un po' di tempo libero, cioè mercoledì o giovedì. Solo una cosa non mi è chiara: cosa sono i mask?

----------

## domx

ah ragazzi, scusatemi, ho un'altra domanda da farvi: dite  che a metterci la versione 64bit ci guadagno qualcosa? O mi conviene mettere la 32 bit?

----------

## Massimog

64 bit senza dubbio

----------

## domx

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 64 bit senza dubbio

 

ok, sarà fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

no ragazzi, sto cercando di installare gentoo 64 bit da un sistema 32 bit e mi dà questo errore:

```
chroot: impossibile eseguire il comando "/bin/bash": Exec format error
```

googleando pare sia questo il problema. Avete qualche soluzione o mi tocca scaricare una live 64 bit?

----------

## Zizo

Non so che distro usi, prova a vedere se ti permette di avere un kernel a 64 bit: solo con quello puoi gestire l'installazione di una gentoo x86-64.

Personalmente scaricherei una live, preferibilmente il cd minimal di Gentoo o al massimo SystemRescueCd, giusto per non distrarsi con ambienti grafici appariscenti o programmi non essenziali all'installazione.

----------

## domx

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Non so che distro usi, prova a vedere se ti permette di avere un kernel a 64 bit: solo con quello puoi gestire l'installazione di una gentoo x86-64.
> 
> Personalmente scaricherei una live, preferibilmente il cd minimal di Gentoo o al massimo SystemRescueCd, giusto per non distrarsi con ambienti grafici appariscenti o programmi non essenziali all'installazione.

 

uhm, dovendo fare tutto da wifi sto scaricando chakra 64 bit che ha già i moduli per la b43. Ma dici che posso installare solo il kernel 64 bit e trasformare l'attuale installazione di chakra (basata su arch) in una 64 bit?

----------

## Zizo

Certo, anche se non la "trasformeresti" in 64 bit: la modifica riguarda solo il kernel, non i programmi che restano gli stessi. Un kernel x86-64 può eseguire sia binari a 64 che a 32 bit; un kernel a x86 a 32 bit solo binari a 32 bit.

Terrei comunque il kernel a 64bit in parallelo a quello che usi attualmente, ed andrei ad utilizzarlo solo in casi come questo. Non conosco gli effetti collaterali che un simile cambiamento può avere in arch.

----------

## domx

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Certo, anche se non la "trasformeresti" in 64 bit: la modifica riguarda solo il kernel, non i programmi che restano gli stessi. Un kernel x86-64 può eseguire sia binari a 64 che a 32 bit; un kernel a x86 a 32 bit solo binari a 32 bit.
> 
> Terrei comunque il kernel a 64bit in parallelo a quello che usi attualmente, ed andrei ad utilizzarlo solo in casi come questo. Non conosco gli effetti collaterali che un simile cambiamento può avere in arch.

 

ah ok, magari ci provo e ti faccio sapere, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

confermo, ho installato un kernel a 64 bit e sono riuscito a chrootare gentoo. Ora ho quasi finito di compilare/configurare, tra poco provo se va  :Very Happy: 

----------

